# Slot Car Returnee



## rob888 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am new to this forum and would like to say how much I enjoy it and how helpful it is to someone just starting out. I had Aurora Thunderjets as a kid so I purchased a 1/32 Scalextric set this past Christmas to use when my grand children came over figuring they too would enjoy it. What started out as a oval on the floor has quickly grown and I enjoy it as much as they do. We have started to add buildings and some scenery to the layout and have a great deal of fun racing on it. I have attached some pictures and would welcome your comments. Thanks--Rob


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Comments eh? Ok, here's one.......

SWEET track! Welcome to HT!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*If I had a nickle for every time I heard this.....*



rob888 said:


> to use when my grand children came over


I can hear it all now..."Grampa... when do we get a turn?" :lol: 

Excellent layout Rob.... Top shelf work. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wah-ho, Rob!

We will welcome you to HT in any scale.

Nice looking track. All of the little details really add to the experience, yeah?

Fantastic looking field of cars, too! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Man, the track looks great, but Im really diggin the inventory.
Really nice collection of 60's racers!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome to the HT and I am glad to see you are thinking of the kids. Nice setup. You should have gone with HO scale. Fits in kids hands better and you all can putz with um. Hey, maybe you still can do HO. Just lower another table from above!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Grampa Ho said:


> Welcome to the HT and I am glad to see you are thinking of the kids. Nice setup. You should have gone with HO scale. Fits in kids hands better and you all can putz with um. Hey, maybe you still can do HO. Just lower another table from above!


2 tracks are certainly better than one...but the only part that really NEEDS to fit in the hand are the controllers. Those are pretty much the same size, from scale to scale, yeah?:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: Nice!! I'm digging the look of your slot cave too.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Very cool stuff you got going on there :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Great track. Great cars. Great slot room/cave. When you come back to the hobby, you don't mess around! :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Sweet Track!!! Figures Some New Guy Would Have It ... Lol!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry, but heck with the kids, when can I come over??? Uh, I am kid at heart!!! Great looking Nascar collection and track!!! RM


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome back.

Gonzo


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

It's pretty clear that Grandpa is a _craftsman_. I hope the grandkids realize what a great role-model they have so close at hand. Every kid should be so lucky.

Beautiful work - the layout, the table and the environment.

-- D


----------



## nitroexpress (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome to the site!!
A great bunch of guys here with a wealth of knowledge!!

Wow & I though I was the only New-bee with the sickness ..."LOL" 
You have amassed quite a collection since Christmass!!! (I have also in 1/43 scale though) Oh the statement " For the Grandkids or for my Children " doesn't fly arround here,they all know better  "LOL" "LOL" 
Very Nice job on the track & the room is very nicely decorated as well.Enjoy your return to the hobby with your "grandchildren"!! 
Be forwarned it's a sickness!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No, not a sickness.. It's an addiction of the good kind!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great looking track and awesome boatload of goodness on pit road!!


----------

